# post your favorite tanks!!!



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

this thread is for people who want to show off their favorite tank!! I know almost everybody has a favorite tank!! I mean which aquascape/layout is your favorite not which fish or actual tank! You can include pictures of the inhabitants if you want!! Also explain why its your favorite!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I was thinking about making a thread like this! But I can't pick my favorite, I have a top 3.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> I was thinking about making a thread like this! But I can't pick my favorite, I have a top 3.


post them!! I wanna see them!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Here's my Mini Bow 2.5, I'll post pictures of the other two when I take pictures of them. 

View attachment 121130


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

*I can't pick just one, either!*

I hope you don't mind, but I can't pick just one. My favorites are my fully planted tanks. I have four of those.

10 gallon NPT - Mr. Boy, 3 year old veiltail - the guy, and tank, that started the obsession


10 gallon divided NPT - females: Pele (veiltail) and Ariel (crowntail)


5.5 gallon NPT - Francesco - halfmoon


2.5 gallon Mini-Bow w/Eco-Complete - Cirrus - halfmoon


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are amazing!! I can wait to start a NPT, but we are moving this year and next year so I'll have to wait.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

nice!!!


----------

